# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Guns Save Lives: Phoenix homeowner shoots intruder

## Cleaner44

Phoenix homeowner shoots intruder
http://www.azcentral.com/story/news/...-abrk/8761775/

A 20-year-old man in west Phoenix was shot by the homeowner of the residence he was attempting to burglarize on Tuesday morning, officials said.

The 47-year-old woman inside the home heard her doorbell ring about 7:20 a.m. When she didn't answer the door, the man rattled the front door and side gate.

She also saw the man peering into her windows and door before he smashed the rear sliding door with a garden weeding tool, according to Phoenix police Sgt. Tommy Thompson.

The woman, who did not know the would-be burglar, called 911 to request that an officer come to her home near 47th Avenue and Indian School Road, Thompson said.

The victim was hiding in her bathroom with a firearm when the man found her and punched her several times in the face, Thompson said.

She fired one shot at the man, striking him, Thompson said. The confrontation ended when he fell to the ground.

Police arrived shortly after, and found the wounded man on the floor, partially in the bathroom.

Phoenix Fire Department took the man to the hospital to be treated for his injury, which Thompson said was not life-threatening.

Thompson said the intruder will face charges when released from the hospital.

The woman's injuries were minor, and it is not anticipated she will face any charges for this incident, Thompson added.

----------


## chudrockz

"not anticipated she will face any charges for this incident"? LOL

She should be given an award of some kind.

IMO the only thing questionable on her part was waiting until the burglar (who she obviously knew was up to no good well beforehand) apparently punched her several times before shooting. Also unfortunate that he lived through it.

I don't wait to get punched, and I doubt the perp would survive getting cut in two with a 12 gauge.

----------

